# The Hubbard 1912



## MuellerNick (May 1, 2013)

Hi!

In a different thread, a member asked for pictures of the Hubbard built from a casting kit of Mr. Kornmüller / Austria.
I have built this one lunger maaaany moons ago. I think, it was my very first model engine built from a casting kit.

Here are the pictures:
















Quite dusty, but not as dusty as the shop floor. 


Nick


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 1, 2013)

She's a beauty!  Love the blue color, really makes it stand out.  That radiator is the bees knees!


----------



## Lawijt (May 2, 2013)

Thanks Nick , it looks great.


----------



## vcutajar (May 2, 2013)

NICE

Vince


----------



## MuellerNick (May 2, 2013)

It just came to my mind:
This engine could run with a make and break ignition and thus doesn't require a glow plug. I phoned with Mr. Kornmüller (a nice patient and calm guy), but he warned me to better stay with the glow plug. It is a pain to get the engine running with the make and break ignition.


Nick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 22, 2016)

I realize this is a very old post, but it shows a lot of good views of the engine which I am using as a basis for my old School Two Stroke thread, and I wondered if there was ever a video made of this engine running. In fact, I'm wondering if it ever ran. MuellerNick--are you still on the forum?---Brian


----------



## ICEpeter (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello Brian,
Mueller Nick has gone quiet not only on this forum but on other, German, forums as well. Nobody seems to know why?

Peter J.


----------



## matthew-s (Feb 22, 2016)

Sort of a hijack, but that must be two stroke, no?

Website did not really say other than mentioning a glow plug.  It's darn cute!


----------



## deverett (Feb 23, 2016)

The only video of a model Hubbard marine engine that I have found is at
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p94Qukvhk24[/ame]

matthew-s.  Yes, the Hubbard is a 2 stroke.  The castings are available directly from http://www.classic-motors.at/modellmotoren/modelengines.htm (or agents in the US).

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Jhawk (Feb 23, 2016)

I also have the casting kit and started then put on hold the build. I have a couple of other projects I'm trying to complete then I'll get back to the build. If anyone else is planning to build this engine we need to share any problems, fixes or ideas. Feel free to contact me.

Jer
Texas


----------



## deverett (Feb 24, 2016)

Jhawk said:


> I also have the casting kit and started then put on hold the build. I have a couple of other projects I'm trying to complete then I'll get back to the build. If anyone else is planning to build this engine we need to share any problems, fixes or ideas. Feel free to contact me.
> 
> Jer
> Texas



I've had a soft spot for this engine for quite a while but held off getting the  castings while I try and catch up on some of the many projects I've got part done.

No wise cracks, JB.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 24, 2016)

Its a nice looking little engine Dave but not an nice a the Stuart Lightweight I have started drawing up as that Allmans not going to take me very long. 

Jer you may want to take a look at Brians "Old School" thread as his engine is based on the Hubbards mechanicals.


----------



## deverett (Feb 24, 2016)

Jasonb said:


> Its a nice looking little engine Dave but not an nice a the Stuart Lightweight I have started drawing up as that Allmans not going to take me very long.



You need a set of castings, still in the original box?!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Jasonb (Feb 24, 2016)

Do you have a set? Marine or Aircooled. Best watch out machining that magnesium!


----------



## deverett (Feb 24, 2016)

Jasonb said:


> Do you have a set? Marine or Aircooled. Best watch out machining that magnesium!



Now, you should know better than to ask leading questions like that, JB.  It's akin to asking a lady her age!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

